# quick question.. good idea??



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would like to try to clone in a couple weeks. I have no idea what strain I have since the seeds were picked out of a stash bag... I also dont know if they are male or female....

My question is, would I be wasting my time to clone the plant before I find out the sex? I would think I was saving time instead of having my plant go into flowering to find out then get the clone back into the vegetative stage. 

I mean all I would lose would be a little time and soil and if i found out the plant was a male I would just toss it..

Good idea? Pros and Cons, I'm all ears!!!

Thanks


----------



## Growdude (Aug 18, 2009)

Take your clone/cutting and root it under 12/12, the clone will sex and show you the sex of the downer plant.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

I only take clones once I know my plants are female.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh that makes sence growdude! so take a clone, put the clone itself into the flowering stage and it will show sex, which then I will know what sex the donor plant is.. thats what I understand correct?


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, then put it back into 18 or 24 hour lighting and gather more clones from it if it is female.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 18, 2009)

i love that idea a lot more than my original plan! Thanks a WHOLE BUNCH!!! 

Have this one me everyone!! :bong1:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 18, 2009)

here is what i do.

take 5or6 clones, put the mommy into flower if its a girl finish her and smoke her, your 5 clones are all girls,
if mommy turns out to be a daddy throw him out and the clones too.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dman, thats what I originally wanted to do. But I also like the idea of putting the clone itself into flowering to see if the plant I have is female.
I guess I should ask is when I first start the clone, do I need to get the root system done before I start the 12/12 cycle? so just off the bat put it on that cycle?


----------



## Growdude (Aug 19, 2009)

HoppyFrog420 said:
			
		

> Dman, thats what I originally wanted to do. But I also like the idea of putting the clone itself into flowering to see if the plant I have is female.
> I guess I should ask is when I first start the clone, do I need to get the root system done before I start the 12/12 cycle? so just off the bat put it on that cycle?



Just start it with 12\12, it will sex about the same time it roots, 2 weeks.


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks growdude! I love this site!


----------

